# Forum > News > Community Chat >  How do I get sick/ill/fever/cold overnight for MoP?

## chriddez

Hey guys I'm looking for a way to get Actual sick, since faking is not an option (My dad and mom is both doctors).

I'm 18 years old, and haven't been sick for three years straight, (yaay doctor parents) so I believe I deserve to actually slack a bit, and enjoy the game.

My sister is sick atm, and I'm trying to drink from those glasses and cups she drinks from, but I haven't really felt anything from it yet.

Give me your great ideas!

----------


## Thunderofnl

Jump from a building that is atleast 7 meters high.

----------


## Wetop

Eat some tobacco

----------


## Disphotic

lick public toilet seats

----------


## flashburn

You are 18 years old dude... Just tell them you are staying home to play the game? They'll disapprove but **** it, you're an adult

----------


## Cazki

Over just 1 night might be hard... why don't you go outside in the cold weather for a few hours in just your undies? might "help" this "problem" ^^

----------


## Thunderofnl

I also heard that you can get sick as hell from eating a raw potato.
Other suggestions: Eat raw chicken.
Eat raw cow.
Eat raw anything really.. except fish...

----------


## Nightshadey

Sell your soul to satan stage 2 non life-threatening lung cancer

----------


## Maisteri

I heard that if you have sex with a sick person you get sick too

trust me, im sick.

----------


## Falkeid

This is the best thread I've ever seen on Ownedcore.

----------


## Thunderofnl

**** a monkey, 100% aids.

----------


## Dante

Puke, best way! 
Get those disquisting smelling bombs and put it in a bag that doesn't release any air at all. Then some deep breaths in it ^-^
Or just put ur fingers in ur throat but that just wierd man... just wieed.. XD

----------


## Jaerin

You're ****ing 18 man up and act like an adult. Do whatever the f you want...

----------


## Thunderofnl

Don't listen to anyone. Get 16 sleeping *****, take them with alcohol otherwise you die and you'll be sick tomorrow.. Garuanteed.

----------


## Cazki

Say you have endometrial cancer

----------


## Disphotic

edit: nvm was probably a bit too much

----------


## Nightshadey

HOW TO GET sick in 4 easy steps
1) Watch Jersey shore
2) Get sick from watching said jersey shore
3) ???????
4) Profit

----------


## chriddez

I might be 18, but I still live at home, therefore my parents would kill me if I'd stay home all day to just play a game, therefore I'm looking for legitimate ways, and not something eat 183975 sleeping ***** and drink it with 85435 litres of vodka, and raw chicken and salmonella for the main course.. I'm not trying to get killed here.

----------


## Falkeid

Mix orange juice and milk. Drink it. Nuff said

----------


## chriddez

Half of what people suggest wont make me sick/ill/flue/cold/whatever it'll just make me puke...

----------


## Falkeid

Take some of those hands and foot warmers, you know how they get REALLY hot? Well sleep with them in really warm socks. Then wear flannel clothes under a bunch of warm blankets. Wake up the next morning, and you will feel dizzy and hot. It's basically a fever. It's simple, not dangerous, the effects last all day, and you will miss school! Have fun!

----------


## Jaerin

Drink syrup of ipecac.

Just be aware that it will probably induce vomitting for a while...

Ipecac Chug - YouTube

----------


## chriddez

Vomiting wont hinder me from attending school multiple days.

----------


## Jaerin

The school would disagree. Virtually all schools have policies that require kids to be out for at least 24 hours after vomiting or fever.

----------


## chriddez

You might be right, but my beloved parents would say otherwise..

----------


## chriddez

BUMP
10chars

----------


## Bgreen12

Just bang your sick sister then you'll actually be sick

----------


## Falkeid

> Take some of those hands and foot warmers, you know how they get REALLY hot? Well sleep with them in really warm socks. Then wear flannel clothes under a bunch of warm blankets. Wake up the next morning, and you will feel dizzy and hot. It's basically a fever. It's simple, not dangerous, the effects last all day, and you will miss school! Have fun!


/ignored

this is repeatable you know  :Wink:

----------


## yphanh2002

Have a bath and go under heavy fan, drink really cold water ( if you want) . You may get sore throat or cold or both. Good luck

----------

